# Help! What voice type do I have?



## Ainsley (Dec 22, 2016)

Hey! I am a 15 year old girl with no vocal training. My vocal range is from B2 to F5. I think I would be a lyric type of voice. Even though I can sing fairly low I have a fairly light voice. Thanks!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Ainsley said:


> Hey! I am a 15 year old girl with no vocal training. My vocal range is from B2 to F5. I think I would be a lyric type of voice. Even though I can sing fairly low I have a fairly light voice. Thanks!


Let's hear some, just record it and put in on You Tube.


----------



## BenjiBass (Dec 25, 2016)

If I hear your voice I will be able to figure out your voice type. Just sing a scale or a song


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Most important is to get training from someone who understands not to push you and ruin your voice for immediate gratification.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

BenjiBass said:


> If I hear your voice I will be able to figure out your voice type. Just sing a scale or a song


That what's I was asking also


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

With all due respect, a young lady 15 years old with no vocal training should not be worrying about what vocal type she is. As long as you are not singing too heavily, pushing your voice, straining your throat, or other bad technical problems, just try to sing naturally, support your voice, use your diaphragm (never have any tension in your throat or jaw), and your voice will in a few years tell you what type it is. Stereotyping young voices (or young people trying to imitate singers of a given vocal type or Fach [as the Germans call it] is a prime way to get them to sing incorrectly. Now, most voices are lyric, certainly young ones, so I am less alarmed about your question than if you had asked "do you think I am a dramatic soprano" or whatever.

Try to find a church choir director you know and trust, a voice teacher, or a couple of trained singers and sing for them and get some guidance. I don't think YouTube videos will do much at this stage. Try to sing beautifully and effortlessly, and your voice will grow naturally in the right direction. Don't try to imitate anyone, but certainly try a range of musical styles and see what feels best to you (and what sounds best to some of the folks above). Be patient with your voice and take care of it, you will be using it for many years to come. Rushing into too-heavy music has permanently ruined many a light voice at your age and younger.

I am a trained classical singer and have taught voice on and off for decades.

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

^ Excellent advice! Yes, nurture the voice and let your God-given voice type come fourth in its own time.


----------



## Ainsley (Dec 22, 2016)

Thanks for all the advice! I am working on uploading a video- thanks for the patience!


----------



## Ainsley (Dec 22, 2016)

Here is the video you asked for: 




Thanks for all your help!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I am totally unqualified but I am thinking more towards the mezzo voice. We'll let some who know what they are talking about weigh in.


----------



## BenjiBass (Dec 25, 2016)

Love Phantom of the Opera. I will say, you will need to learn to bridge over your vocal break because you are kinda pulling. I do the same thing some times, so I know the feeling. Singing softly is not easy especially higher notes. As for voice types you are currently a Mezzo. I cant tell which kind but you do have a vocal shift at F4 so you should have one around Bb4 (which is the note area you would have to learn to bridge over).

But keep in mind because of your age your voice could change and it could go higher or lower, so just sing on and be careful. Dont worry about range or voice type until you are comfortable in your own voice.


----------



## Ainsley (Dec 22, 2016)

Could you explain bridging in more detail? Are there any good exercises to help me with it?


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi Ainsley. You have a pretty, light voice. Agree you are a mezzo right now, as you have some difficulty with the higher notes (but I think could be easily overcome with some training). I would try to sing with less space between the notes, feeling a line rather than plunking out individual notes (and banging them on the piano). Try to sing what musicians call _legato, _ smooth and connected. Remember that the line rests on the vowels, those are what you sing on, so delay the consonants until the start of the next word. "Slowly, gently" becomes (short)Sl-(long)ohhhh-(short)l-(long)eeee, (short)g-(long)ehhhhh-(short)ntl-(long)eeeeee, you get the idea. Try singing the whole song down a step or two where the high note (which you didn't sing on your excerpt) feels comfortable, and try to get the feel that it is in the same physical place in your body as the rest of the line.

Of course there are good exercises for what BenjiBass calls "bridging" and I would call the passaggio, where your voice changes from one register (chest voice) to another (mixed or head voice). But this requires a teacher listening and adapting to your singing. Scales are the basic exercise. Good luck. Find a teacher and continue to develop your lovely voice. Sing lightly and beautifully.

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Ainsley (Dec 22, 2016)

Thank you for all of your help! I really appreciate it. Could you explain more about head voice, mixed voice, and chest voice to me?


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

This is one Google search result for those terms but it is a good basic description.

http://www.theconnectedvoice.com/V2/2010/03/02/chest-voice-and-head-voice/

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Ainsley (Dec 22, 2016)

Thanks for all your help! I have two last questions: 1- What do you think about my voice tone? 
2- What do you think about my vocal range?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Probably too early to tell those answers. The most important thing now is to pursue your voice development in a responsible manner and maintain your enthusiasm.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

I cannot tell what type of voice you have but it is good for a 15-year old join this forum. Hope you have a wonderful career in music.

We could have an undiscovered opera singer in this thread. All the best!!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Probably too early to tell those answers. The most important thing now is to pursue your voice development in a responsible manner and maintain your enthusiasm.


I second this answers, way to early.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

You seem to be wanting compliments on your vocal tone and range. You have already gotten some nice compliments from me and others, but believe me, if you take some real vocal training, both will improve noticeably and quickly (at least, I've found that to usually be the case with someone your age). You are certainly not anywhere near where you could be. So get to it.

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Be determined. Be confident. And have a great trainer. You will get there.


----------



## Ainsley (Dec 22, 2016)

Thanks guys- I really appreciate all of your help. I am not fishing for complements- I'm considering getting training and that would mean giving up either Bass or Guitar lessons.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

^
Then why have you posted essentially the same thing twice on two different threads? The good news is, if you can sing, you never have to worry about misplacing your instrument. If you are already taking Bass or Guitar, then you have some level of competency already on that, which you can keep up with practice. Totally up to you, but you do show some potential, and there is nothing more rewarding than being able to sing well. Good luck.

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Barelytenor said:


> ^
> Then why have you posted essentially the same thing twice on two different threads? The good news is, if you can sing, you never have to worry about misplacing your instrument. If you are already taking Bass or Guitar, then you have some level of competency already on that, which you can keep up with practice. Totally up to you, but you do show some potential, and there is nothing more rewarding than being able to sing well. Good luck.
> 
> :tiphat:
> ...


Getting compliments make people feel better, it's better then stalking.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Ainsley said:


> Thanks guys- I really appreciate all of your help. I am not fishing for complements- I'm considering getting training and that would mean giving up either Bass or Guitar lessons.


So, Ainsley, have you done anything about voice lessons or getting someone local to hear you and give you some advice?

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------

